# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  الصمت الدائم !! تصوف مقيت

## أبو مالك المديني

قال العلامة الألباني في الإرواء ( 527 ) : 
... وله عنه طرق : 
الرابعة : عن سعيد بن جبير عنه . أخرجه أبو نعيم ( 10 / 320 ) عن نصر بن الحريش الصامت ثنا المشمعل ابن ملحان عن سويد بن عمر عن سالم الأفطس عن سعيد بن جبير به . قلت : وهذا سند ضعيف نصر هذا قال الدارقطني : ( ضعيف وروى الخطيب ( 13 / 286 ) عنه أنه قال : ( حججت أربعين حجة ما كلمت فيها أحدا فسمي الصامت لذلك ) . 
قلت : وهذا مخالف للإسلام لأن معناه أنه لم يأمر بمعروف ولم ينه عن منكر . فالظاهر أنه صوفي مقيت ...أهـ

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

بارك الله فيك شيخنا، لابن رجب الحنبلي بحث قيم في الجمع بين الصمت والكلام في كتابه الماتع: (جامع العلوم والحكم)، تحت الحديث: (الخامس عشر): ومما قاله في هذا المبحث: (والمقصود أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بالكلام بالخير، والسكوت عما ليس بخير).
وقال: (فليس الكلام مأمورًا به على الإطلاق، ولا السكوت كذلك؛ بل لابد من الكلام بالخير، والسكوت عن الشر).
وقال: (وبكل حال: فالتزام الصمت مطلقًا واعتقاده قربة إما مطلقًا أو في بعض العبادات، كالحج والاعتكاف والصيام منهيٌ عنه).

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> قال العلامة الألباني في الإرواء ( 527 ) : 
> ... وله عنه طرق : 
> الرابعة : عن سعيد بن جبير عنه . أخرجه أبو نعيم ( 10 / 320 ) عن نصر بن الحريش الصامت ثنا المشمعل ابن ملحان عن سويد بن عمر عن سالم الأفطس عن سعيد بن جبير به . قلت : وهذا سند ضعيف نصر هذا قال الدارقطني : ( ضعيف وروى الخطيب ( 13 / 286 ) عنه أنه قال : ( حججت أربعين حجة ما كلمت فيها أحدا فسمي الصامت لذلك ) . 
> قلت : وهذا مخالف للإسلام لأن معناه أنه لم يأمر بمعروف ولم ينه عن منكر . فالظاهر أنه صوفي مقيت ...أهـ


وقد ذكرت هذه الفائدة في بعض كتبي أثناء تعرضي لبعض الأحاديث والأسانيد وذكر عللها .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بارك الله فيك شيخنا .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وفيك بارك أخي الكريم.
قال ابن حبان في روضة العقلاء ونزهة الفضلاء ص 43:
الواجب على العاقل أن يلزم الصمت إلى أن يلزمه التكلم فما أكثر من ندم إذا نطق وأقل من يندم إذا سكت وأطول الناس شقاء وأعظمهم بلاء من ابتلى بلسان مطلق وفؤاد مطبق ..أهـ

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

لعل هذا له علاقة :
http://majles.alukah.net/t159120/#post847966

----------


## رشيد الدين الصيدلاني

بعض الحمقا يبني على المسألة ولاء و براء أو على الأقل حب و بغض مع أن لمن خالفه عذر و أسباب 
و قد ترجح عندي أن الصمت أفضل إلا للضرورة أو الحاجة مع العلم أن الذكر و الكلام الطيب الحسن بقدر زيادة في الخير و الأجر
أما في حق الله عز و جل فلا يسأل عما يفعل و هم يسألون و ما قدروا الله حق قدره ليس كمثله شيء و هو السميع البصير
و الفاهم يفهم

----------


## رشيد الدين الصيدلاني

مت بداء الصمت خير لك من داء الكلام

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

هناك نوع آخر من الصوفية بدلا من الصمت يستعمل القران في الكلام وقد ذكر العلماء عدة قصص في ذلك منهم ابن الجوزي و ابن حبان في روضة العقلاء قال:

حَدَّثَنَا الأصمعي قال بينما أنا أطوف بالبادية إذا أنا بأعرابية تمشي وحدها على بعير لها فقلت يا أمة الجبار من تطلبين 
فقالت من يهد اللَّه فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له 

قَالَ فعلمت أنها قد أضلت أصحابها فقلت لها كأنك قد أضللت أصحابك 

قالت { فَفَهمْناهَا  سُلَيْمَانَ   وَ كُلًّا آتينا حكما وعلما}

فقلت لها يا هذه من أين أنت 

قالت {سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلا مِنَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الأَقْصَى الَّذِي باركنا حوله } فعلمت أنها مقدسية فقلت لها كيف لا تتكلمين

فقالت { مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلا لَدَيْهِ رقيب عتيد}

فقال بعض أصحابي ينبغي أن تكون هذه من الخوارج 

فقالت { وَلا تَقْفُ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ إِنَّ السَّمْعَ وَالْبَصَرَ وَالْفُؤَادَ كُلُّ أُولَئِكَ كَانَ عَنْهُ مسؤولا } 

فبينما نحن نماشيها إذ رفعت لنا قباب وخيم 

فقالت وَعَلامَاتٍ { وَبِالنَّجْمِ هم يهتدون}

قَالَ فلم أفطن لقولها فقلت ما تقولين

فقالت وَعَلامَاتٍ { وَبِالنَّجْمِ هُمْ يَهْتَدُونَ} قَالَ فلم أفطن لقولها فقلت مَا تقولين 

فقالت { وَجَاءَتْ سَيَّارَةٌ فَأَرْسَلُوا وَارِدَهُمْ فَأَدْلَى دَلْوَهُ قَالَ يا بشرى هذا غلام }

قلت بمن أصوت وبمن أدعو

فقالت { يَا يَحْيَى خُذِ الْكِتَابَ بِقُوَّةٍ } { يا زكريا إنا نبشرك} {يَا دَاوُدُ إِنَّا جَعَلْنَاكَ خَلِيفَةً في الأرض } قَالَ فإذا نحن بثلاثة أخوة كاللآلىء فقالوا أمنا ورب الكعبة أضللناها منذ ثلاث 

فقالت {الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي أَذْهَبَ عَنَّا الْحَزَنَ إِنَّ رَبَّنَا لغفور شكور } فأومأت إلى أحدهم فقالت {فَابْعَثُوا أَحَدَكُمْ بِوَرِقِكُمْ هَذِهِ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ } {فَلْيَنْظُرْ أَيُّهَا أَزْكَى طَعَامًا فَلْيَأْتِكُمْ برزق منه }

فقلت إنها أمرتهم أن يرودونا فجاؤا بخبز وكعك
 فقلت لا حاجة لنا في ذلك فقلت للفتية من هذه منكم 

قالوا هذه أمنا مَا تكلمت منذ أربعين سنة إلا من كتاب الله مخافة الكذب فدنوت منها فقلت يا أمة الله أوصني 
فقالت { لا أسألكم عَلَيْهِ أجرا إلا المودة في القربى} فعلمت أنها شيعية فانصرفت

اعتبر العلماء هذا النوع من الكلام من العبث بكتاب الله لانه لم ينزل لهذا و لم يثبت عن السلف والذي ثبت هو الاقتباس من الاي كما بينه السيوطي في الاتقان

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ينظر هنا :
http://majles.alukah.net/t13101/

----------


## السعيد شويل

********
الصمت هيبةٌ دون سلطان وحصن دون جدار يُكسبك صفو المحبة ويؤمنك سوء المغبة ويلبسك ثوب الوقار ويكفيك مؤنة الإعتذار 
فأعقل لسانك إلا عن حق تبينه أو باطل تدحضه أو حكمة تنشرها أو نعمة تذكرها . 
...
ولاتضيعوا الحكمة عند غير أهلها فتظلموها ولاتمنعوها أهلها فتظلموهم فليس الظلم فى إعطاء غير المستحق بأقل من الظلم فى منع المستحق . 
فمن منح الجهال علماً أضاعه     ..    ومن منع المستوجبين فقد ظلم .

*********

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نعم ، لكن كلامنا عن الصمت الدائم الذي لا أمر فيه بمعروف ولا نهي فيه عن منكر ، ونحو ذلك مما في الشريعة مما يقتضي الكلام في أحايين كثيرة !

----------

